# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  звук в Vista

## TyaLeT

Суть ПРОБЛЕММЫ: нет звука в приложениях запущеных из висты, к примеру слушать музыку из медиаплеера возможно, а в игрушке какой нить (да не важно в чем, кроме плееров) звук пропадает

кодек на mb intel DG965WH, внешний звук (Live! 24bit), использую обе. все дрова с оффиц. сайтов производителей, dx9c ноябрьской сборки поставлен, vista ultim 6000

кто сталкивался? помогите

----------


## pol

Есть ошибки по этому поводу в логах системы?

----------


## Groov-Jet

Отключи встроенный звук

----------


## Andrey9024

я с Groov-Jet согласен
из-за встройки весь геморой

----------


## AnKom

Я тоже использую 2 звуковухи в Виста Ультимат х64, проблем нет никаких, у меня Creative XFi ExtremeGamer Fatality и встроенная на X38 чипсете. XFi использую для игр (5.1), а встроенную для всего остального... Проверь настройки устройств воспроизведения...

----------

